# Guys, is this true?



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I've heard it over and over that "if you don't use it, you lose it". I'm talking about getting, and maintaining during sex, an erection.

So, those of you in sexless marriages and do not "take matters into your own hands", do you lose it....as in ED? :scratchhead:

I'm just curious about this, so thanks for any input.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Not really.
Erections are normal occurrences in every healthy male.
Whether or not a man " takes matters into his own hands " or not have sex does not affect erection strength.
However , other psychological and sometimes health factors do.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes, it's true. Except, taking matters in hand won't work. We require vaginal or oral contact. If we don't get it regularly, we could die and there are these invisible portals to hell on the earth's surface which will open up. For the sake of humanity and life as we know it, wives need to attend to business.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

unbelievable said:


> Yes, it's true. Except, taking matters in hand won't work. We require vaginal or oral contact. If we don't get it regularly, we could die and there are these invisible portals to hell on the earth's surface which will open up. For the sake of humanity and life as we know it, wives need to attend to business.


Oh ok :smthumbup: 
Thanks for letting us know this important bit of info!

You may have saved mankind with this post!


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

...now I see how he got his name! Sheesh...unbelievable! ))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

southern wife said:


> I've heard it over and over that "if you don't use it, you lose it". I'm talking about getting, and maintaining during sex, an erection.
> 
> So, those of you in sexless marriages and do not "take matters into your own hands", do you lose it....as in ED? :scratchhead:
> 
> I'm just curious about this, so thanks for any input.


I've never been in a sexless marriage.

But we were in a sexless relationship for years prior to marriage.

Sometimes I used it...a lot, and sometimes I didn't. It never affected my ability to get an erection one way or the other. But I was a man in my 20's, so I can't speak for much older men.

I will say this; not masturbating, coupled with not having sex, is a wonder drug for calming libido. For me, and some other men, the more we have, the more we want. If I have a lot of sexual activity, be it solo, or coupled, I can become insatiable; I have a very high libido. But if I remove everything, after some initial discomfort, my body will eventually calm. 

Perhaps that's more of a danger than actually running into erectile issues? Other men on this board in sexless marriages have reported that they do get to a point of not even being interested in any sexual activity at all. This is a psychological issue, not a physiological one.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

jaquen said:


> I've never been in a sexless marriage.
> 
> But we were in a sexless relationship for years prior to marriage.
> 
> ...


Same here (female) 

And hi jaquen, you have been missed around here.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I question why someone wouldn't take it into his own hands.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Lack of frequent orgasm in men causes eventual prostate issues which can render the unit no more of use than a hollow piece of macaroni that has been overcooked.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

hookares said:


> Lack of frequent orgasm in men causes eventual prostate issues which can render the unit no more of use than a hollow piece of macaroni that has been overcooked.


Interesting....


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

I have to sit to pee


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

I find that the more I use it (frequency), the harder is gets. Also, most guys will tell you that the more frequent you have sex, the longer the sessions.

I consider diet and exercise a huge factor in this as well. Smoking and drinking can have serious negative effects. 

As we get older, we men need pay close attention to our lifestyle. Otherwise, get used to pushing a rope.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Can't answer this question... no personal experience with this issue


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

According to many men's health websites like:
The Causes of Prostate Problems

Too much or too little sex can be ONE factor.

I would prescribe regular sex with a beautiful woman. This is your best remedy for the "wet noodle syndrome" or "pushin' a rope" .


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

waiwera said:


> Oh ok :smthumbup:
> Thanks for letting us know this important bit of info!
> 
> You may have saved mankind with this post!


Or at least Man


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Caribbean Man said:


> Not really.
> Erections are normal occurrences in every healthy male.
> Whether or not a man " takes matters into his own hands " or not have sex does not affect erection strength.
> However , other psychological and sometimes health factors do.


I was "worked up" worried about my husband's erection strength for a time....as he told me he was never one to regularly WAKE UP with wood... even in his youth, it was hit or miss... but if he laid there with Sex on the brain (always)... wood immediately grew..... 

When he struggled to keep up with me, I did the "stamp test" HERE in the middle of the night, worried about his "nocturnal erections"...wanting to make sure he was having them...He passed. 

I'd say from experience... the more a man's uses it... the healtier he remains... In worry over these things...I sought to learn the answer to this question.....I read somewhere it didn't matter *how* he got those erections... (masterbating , sex, or these middle of the night nocturnal ones)...so long as HE was having them....music to my ears...

Why I didn't feel bad by pushing the sex on him...after all it was GOOD for his health [email protected]#$ ....had I laid off.... seems obvious he was going to be having less erections...just cause his test isn't all that high.



> Erections: Use It or Lose It?.... Erections to the Rescue
> 
> Erections seem to be the key, whether or not they're accompanied by sex.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I did the "stamp" test, but my wife mailed my penis to Kansas City


----------



## RickyC (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, unfortunately there probably is some link! If your not using it, what are you doing?.... eating too much, drinking too much, smoking, etc., all thing which lead to vascular disorders which cause ED. I am suprised ED is as common as it is... after all, who doesnt use it?


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Emotional issues have put me in marshmallow mode at times. Sometimes for quite a while (her cheating does that). But with more regular sex, I am more into it. I only masturbate when she's OTR, just to keep the juices flowing. 

I heard something about prostate health long ago from an older guy I worked for, so I keep that in mind (what his doc told him). One more thing, he said try to pee after cumming, to keep the tubes clear.


----------

